
Go 1.1 design freeze - geetarista
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-dev/ajifK81ZUbg/discussion
======
Baliw
Really looking forward to Go 1.1. For those that missed it, Rémy Oudompheng
outlined the then current changes in Go 1.1 a couple months ago. Anyone else
want to chime in with an updated list?

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
nuts/FxELIOik...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
nuts/FxELIOik2f4/discussion)

